# Could Osage Orange be like a diamond? Finished!



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello slingshooters!

Have you ever seen a rough diamond? It looks ugly and dull, but when cut it shines and highlights its own nature. So I think it is the osage orange wood. Here there are two forks that a good friend of the forum sent to me. To make them shine will be a good exercise as well as a challenge. Here are Romeo and Juliet.

I'll be back soon.

Cheers!

Bob


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I am already on my toes..!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh yeah, you are going to have some fun with those, Bob. If anybody can bring out the beauty in those rugged branches it is you, sir!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Awe man... I can't wait Maestro!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I look forward to seeing how the story of these two turns out.....It's certain not to be a tragedy this time.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Oooooooo... This is going to be good!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm already enjoying Maestro


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok mates, this is Juliet, work in progress. Actually it seems she's been in the middle of a battle, but she's still alive. I was inspired by the japanese technique of the raku ceramics: when an object breaks down and cracks they fill it with gold; they want the crack is visible because it's a a part of the life of the object itself. Actually I couldn't use gold of course, rather I filled the cracks with a special glue for wood mixed to black achrylic color. I gave different layers of glue and glue mixed to color to strenghten and secure the frame. Now sandpaper and tomorrow it may be finished. I'll be back, thanks for watching.

Cheers, Bob.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the "ride".....I like it a lot so far. I am quite partial to the paint+epoxy filled crack look. C H A R A C T E R, that's why I sometimes seek out deadwood specifically.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes Chukduster, I agree, but the cracks were too deep and weaken the frame a lot. It was necessary to fill them. I usually don't work on cracked frames because of this problem, but Osage is a beautiful and strong wood that it was worth it.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

<----this guys opinion.... and this guy has been accused of under engineering a few times in his life. but I also relish my eyesight. Not looking to argue just expressing my thoughts on the matter.

Them longitudinal cracks in osage would not personaly worry me an ounce. Longitudinal cracks still work in a bending/working application like a primitive selfbows (even mid limb) and them have 3,4,5+ times the stress put on it than our slingshot frames ever think of having put on them.

These are deadwood maple ....much lesser than osage and have shown no issues with the split/double equivalent of 1.25 inches of TBG bandsets that are big enough to launch .490 lead at raccoon hunting velocities, both have also had 80 lbs of dead weight hanging from them before I shot them with the big bands. If it is black in the pics it is marine epoxy and powder paint mix to fill the crack/void:


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Love the WIP images! It's an inspiring journey with forms.

Bob, thanks for the ticket of the show!

Mark


----------



## CrowShot (Jul 4, 2015)

I admit, I like how Juliet looks so far. Definatly love that japanese technique you used. Can't wait to see how her and Romeo are gonna look like finished.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Sin duda los estilos prevalecen, me gusta ese distintivo de mi amigo Bambino Fiondero, jajaja! excelente como siempre


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Well mates, Juliet is ready now. It was a good exercise, it's not perfect I think, but I'm quite satisfied. Your sincere feedback is very appreciated.

I'm finishing Romeo that I'll post in few hours.

Thanks for watching,

Bob.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I had no doubt you'd turn those forks into something beautiful. But it's only once in a great while that I see something like this that actually makes my heart beat faster. . . I feel like the real Romeo :wub: (although, I don't think I'd fall on my sword for her, haha)

The colors an swirls in that wood are like a warm fire. This Osage is a wood worthy of your talent, Bob. Great craftsmanship -- and excellent design, too. Looks like it will be an *excellent *shooter.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks all.

Bill, you feel like Romeo and Romeo is coming....cheers!


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow..... The grains, and the filled cracks makes that a very unique and beautiful sling. I wouldn't shoot it, I'd make it a permanent wall hanger.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Don't tell Romeo, but I'd plink her.


----------



## keramos (Nov 15, 2013)

Bel lavoro fatto. Complimenti!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Bob Fionda said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Bill, you feel like Romeo and Romeo is coming....cheers!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Juliet looked spalted to me but I never dreamed the wood would be such a varied rainbow of colors. Geez that's nice and your workmanship is excellent. I wish this forum had a natural fork SS of the month instead of mashing them all togther.

That pinky tang is a very nice feature...sure helps offset the torque. Thanks much for sharing.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

One poster, forget who now, filled a crack with blue transparent resin...I really liked that...it contrasted it instead of trying to hide the crack. You can't really hide one anyway...may as well set it to contrast the rest of the wood.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Juliet is stunning!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Juliet is a beauty, Bob! By looking at the WIP pictures, I felt that the black resin is too dominant on the pale fork, but finished it looks phenomenal.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Looking real good thanks for showing


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello mates, it has been a bit complex and it has taken time, but finally Romeo..."O Romeo, Romeo, wherefore art thou Romeo? Deny thy father refuse thy name......" (hey Bill....!) is finished. So, Romeo and Juliet has come back to life! I hope you like them, thanks for watching and pardon if I annoyed you.....cheers!

Bob


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Absolutely stunning....... :bowdown:


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Never disappointing! Outstanding!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you for your feedbacks and tips. I do appreciate.

Best,

Bob.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oooooh, if life does not mirror art and these two don't die before marrying, Imagine the what the babies are going to look like! . . . Way prettier than Tom and Giselle Brady's I'm sure. Romeo is so stunning, Bob. I had to go back and take another look at Juliet. I was relieved to realize that I do like Juliet better. . . (feeling more secure in my manhood, now.)  Seriously, you really reached a new level with this pair.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Non riesco a trovare parole, stupido io! come faccio a cercare parole per descrivere la perfezione?

ARTE!

Bravo!

Volp


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

poetry!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

*DANG, BOB!*----nuff' said.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Eyecatching outcome! Sweet shapes and grains on both!

Like the "personality" of the wood it helps to express and match with the Romeo & Juliet story. Some scars here and there. Trouble in the grain, like in young heads. A bit of reddish tones mixed with strong blacks. Emotionally vivid forms.

Made my day!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Omg, omg, omg!!!!! :wub: You are made very good diamond cuting here.


----------



## keramos (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow! Splendida! You have done a specific work on them, very good amigo.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Simply beautiful 

I love Osage so much.

Excellent craftsmanship.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Gorgeous frames Bob...


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Simply SUPERB!!!!!

I think "Romeo" is one of your best slingshots ever!!!! The finish is OUTSTANDING and the design simply FANTASTIC!!!!!

I think I've never saw a prettier natural in Osage wood!!!

You've simply NAILED this pair!!!! BRAVO!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

What a beautiful couple. I really really like the fill in the cracks, such nice flowing lines in sync with the forks themselves.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I just want to thank all you slingshooters and mates for following this work in progress and for your comments, tips and feedbacks. Osage is really a great wood, unfortunately I can't find here in Italy. Anyway it has been a nice experience and I'm glad you like Romeo and Juliet.

Thanks again!

Al the best,

Bob. :wave:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

WOW Bob! What a fantastic work of art are those two!

I have never worked with osage but it looks like a beautiful wood.....especially after you put your hands and skills to it.

Beautiful job my friend! :wave:

Jim/rs


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

thanks Jim!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Bravo!  It is great to see these weathered forks spring to life. Very nice!  They deserve to be photographed together as a couple???Always a pleasure to see your work


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks mate, this is a good idea! Put them togheter with Photoshop....cheers! Bob


----------



## CrowShot (Jul 4, 2015)

Oh my! They are so beautiful!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Such a lovely couple  thanks for the PShop edition!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks again mates for your kind words.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Nice pair man. :wave: That ain't something you say to another dude but I said it anyway.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow Bob these may be the most beautiful pair of slingshots I've ever seen. I just can't wrap my mind around how creative and unbelievably talented your brain and hands truly are. Bravo sir, bravo. I'm totally speechless. These are beyond breathtaking


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

I wish I had discovered this thread three weeks ago. I can definitely believe it when you say, "it has been a bit complex and it has taken time." The colour and finish on those is just incredible. They are *magnificent*. Masterfully done*!*


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks again mates, your feedbacks means a lot to me.

Thank you to Doug that has sent me this magnificient pair of raw forks. If only I could find Osage over here, it's a wonderful wood indeed.

All the best to everybody.

Bob.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*You are hard wired to create Ferrari like designs ... it's in your genes and we're all better for your art. Thank you.*


----------

